# extracting wellbutrin



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi. So swim is doing a project for science & requires just the wellbutrin to be left (no binders) teacher said it could be of good use without binders(they bind the tablet together) so I need to know extracted bupropion 150mg (wellbutrin 150mg) swim has no experience of any sort.

Thanks in advance


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

lol sounds like you want to snort it like it used to be used in the old days. You won't be able to, good luck.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

I just want a quicker onset i heard they do it in prison


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

If you were going to go to the trouble of this kind of bull**** why not do it something that's not useful in it's natural concentration like... Actually on the basis of your previous posts stop, stop now, it won't end well.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I just want a quicker onset *i heard they do it in prison*


A huge waste of time. if "they do it in prison to get high" then you know that it sucks bsd, The best way ro get a "high" from it is just to chew the tabs into small pieces and suck on them between the gums and cheek. It will all slowly dissolve and be absorbed sublingually. Eventually you can swallow it when it turns into an even worse tasting sludge.

But don't bother it just tastes bad and does nothing. People in prison do it when they will do anything to even try to get high, hate their lives, whatever, Use it responsibly, as an antidepressant.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Wellbutrin half-lifes need to build up over time to have an effect. What your gonna do is have an uneven drug being released in your system over the next couple days.

lol istayhome sounds like youre taken it that way before.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Wellbutrin half-lifes need to build up over time to have an effect. What your gonna do is have an uneven drug being released in your system over the next couple days.
> 
> * lol istayhome sounds like you're taken it that way before*.


My p-oc actually suggested I do it in the evening, , I was taking 150 mg SR twice a day, she asked me to take it like that to see if I wouldn't have insomnia. It was too gross and did nothing.

Just taking it daily as prescribed is best.

uk


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

istayhome said:


> A huge waste of time. if "they do it in prison to get high" then you know that it sucks bsd, The best way ro get a "high" from it is just to chew the tabs into small pieces and suck on them between the gums and cheek. It will all slowly dissolve and be absorbed sublingually. Eventually you can swallow it when it
> turns into an even worse tasting sludge.
> 
> But don't bother it just tastes bad and does nothing. People in prison do it when they will do anything to even try to get high, hate their lives, whatever, Use it responsibly, as an antidepressant.


I didnt know you could get a high from them and i don't want to either.
i'm not a drug addict


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

adamaus said:


> I didnt know you could get a high from them and i don't want to either.
> i'm not a drug addict


Yeah, you can't get "high" on it. This is the same group of people who pretend to psychotic so as to obtain atypical anti-psychotics such as seroquel in order to get high. It just shows that fools in prison will do anything to try to escape reality.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

istayhome said:


> if "they do it in prison to get high" then you know that it sucks bad...


I've read that Seroquel is used to get high in prison too, so seems their standards are pretty damn low. Guess inmates get desperate since they can't get their hands on good stuff like controlled substances.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

i heard anti psychotics they use them to just knock em self out


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Yeah, you can't get "high" on it. This is the same group of people who pretend to psychotic so as to obtain atypical anti-psychotics such as seroquel in order to get high. It just shows that fools in prison will do anything to try to escape reality.


Well actually bupropion had an old formula that people would get high off by snorting it. Bupropion is actually an insane powerful DRI, the most powerful out there. The problem is when it goes through the portal vein system the majority of it becomes hydroxybupropion, in fact in most people they tested it's almost 100% converted, the small amount that stays doesn't do enough for dopamine to give any euphoria. You need something like 60-80% inhibition for it to be noticeable. The most you get from wellbutrin has been said about 20-40%, usually on the 20% side. So they were forced to recreate the formula which is now impossible to do because the molecule itself gets wrapped in a tiny gelatin like substance that can only be destroyed by the high ph in your stomach. There's also other mechanisms added. It's possible that the old supply was sold to prisons cheaply, who knows. That or they destroyed it.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

> Bupropion is actually an insane powerful DRI


Nooooo the binding affinity of bupropion for the catecholine transporters is _horrible_.

Anyways, water can be used to extract bupropion HCl. Basification with sodium hydroxide (use the pKa to determine how much you need) will give free amine bupropion. Extract this with methylene chloride or ether. Remove the solvent or add acidified (with HCl) isopropyl alcohol. Voila. Hydrochloride salt.

It's really not worth it. Bupropion is weak, weak, weak. That's why it's probably the only NDRI prescribed for depressive disorders.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Yeah, you can't get "high" on it. This is the same group of people who pretend to psychotic so as to obtain atypical anti-psychotics such as seroquel in order to get high. It just shows that fools in prison will do anything to try to escape reality.


Have you heard about the q-ball?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

cyanide444 said:


> Nooooo the binding affinity of bupropion for the catecholine transporters is _horrible_.
> 
> Anyways, water can be used to extract bupropion HCl. Basification with sodium hydroxide (use the pKa to determine how much you need) will give free amine bupropion. Extract this with methylene chloride or ether. Remove the solvent or add acidified (with HCl) isopropyl alcohol. Voila. Hydrochloride salt.
> 
> It's really not worth it. Bupropion is weak, weak, weak. That's why it's probably the only NDRI prescribed for depressive disorders.


That's the point, you can't extract it this way. You could do this on the old formula to remove any fillers.

And yes bupropion is powerful. In humans, as i mentioned it converts so it becomes weak. You can't bypass this conversion not even with sublingual since it wont absorb until you swallow. The affinity for DAT does not compete with anything else, it's about 1000 fold away from NET/alpha receptors. It won't move to another site of action until DAT is saturated. There's a reason they went out of their way to redesign it. You probably weren't even around when the original formula was. It's old.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> That's the point, you can't extract it this way. You could do this on the old formula to remove any fillers.
> 
> And yes bupropion is powerful. In humans, as i mentioned it converts so it becomes weak. You can't bypass this conversion not even with sublingual since it wont absorb until you swallow. The affinity for DAT does not compete with anything else, it's about 1000 fold away from NET/alpha receptors. It won't move to another site of action until DAT is saturated. There's a reason they went out of their way to redesign it. *You probably weren't even around when the original formula was. It's old.*


Yep. Someone died because of bupropion in the old days, hence the redesign.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

cyanide444 said:


> Nooooo the binding affinity of bupropion for the catecholine transporters is _horrible_.
> 
> Anyways, water can be used to extract bupropion HCl. Basification with sodium hydroxide (use the pKa to determine how much you need) will give free amine bupropion. Extract this with methylene chloride or ether. Remove the solvent or add acidified (with HCl) isopropyl alcohol. Voila. Hydrochloride salt.
> 
> It's really not worth it. Bupropion is weak, weak, weak. That's why it's probably the only NDRI prescribed for depressive disorders.


Do you learn this kind of stuff in school? Damn. I never learned stuff like that in school. This is depressing.


----------



## adamaus (Mar 24, 2013)

they should be teaching that sorta stuff in schools instead of sport


----------

